# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  [Chrome] download.gz

## AfterMidnight

So I got chrome this afternoon because it was said to be soooooo much better then FF.
Given that I still was experiencing 2 bugs with MMOwned with that, I decided to give it a shot.
Just now tho, stuff is downloading from here :S




The file in there is blank in the default notepad and notepad++

----------


## Dombo

I had this occur with opera today, I just dismissed it.

----------


## Allstar .ιllιlı.

Try adding the correct file extension to the download file. That should work.

----------


## AfterMidnight

I'm just browsing and randomly I get a popup under my screen from Chrome saying I downloaded download(2).gz (just had a third)
I'm not downloading something and getting a null file, I'm browsing and getting downloads :X

----------


## xipwnedux

i use firefux and it gives you a box saying save or cancel and i just press cancel

----------


## Ket

Anymore information you can give on this?

----------


## Dombo

> Anymore information you can give on this?


I didn't download the file so I can't give any more information about it's contents. 
All I can say is that I got the download dialogue once using Opera 10.6.

Perhaps if AfterMidnight uploaded the file so we can analyse it?

----------


## JD

Was the site hacked and is the download forced upon all of us? Who knows...

You'll see this in the next episode of "Meh"

----------


## AfterMidnight

Uhm, lulz -JD-..
Anyway, I was at my grandmothers till now, so heres the stuff you were asking for.

This is me browsing MMOwned, downloadbar can be ticked away but it'll resurface a short bit later with yet another download.gz


Here's the file, doesn't do/contain anything appearent anyway..
First one: download.gz - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage
Most recent: download (7).gz - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

Chrome attempting to download "download.gz" and other files when loading Reddit - Google Chrome Help
Offers some insight, something about Reddit website compression? Beats me :|

Doesn't appear when browsing purely through New Posts, only when browsing through catagories on the front page.

----------


## Dombo

The package contains a header, indicating it's a compressed file from the page you visited.



```
Date: Mon, 12 Jul 2010 18:32:47 GMT
Server: Apache
X-Powered-By: PHP/5.3.2
Cache-Control: private
Pragma: private
Content-Encoding: gzip
Vary: Accept-Encoding
Content-Length: 217995
Cache-Control: max-age=1
Expires: Mon, 12 Jul 2010 18:32:48 GMT
Keep-Alive: timeout=5, max=99
Connection: Keep-Alive
Content-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1
```

The file inside is plain empty, not dangerous at all.

What I was able to make out of the article, gzip compressing is used on this website to increase browsing speed, you browser should unpack it and show you the decompressed webpage. 

Somehow Chrome thinks the incomming compressed file is a download request. Which is not the case.

It's just a browser bug it seems.

----------


## Maisteri

I dont have this bug and im running chrome on W7 :S

----------


## Faulen

This happens to me every once and awhile. The first time was around the middle of May.
And the download started after I held the left click down when I was selecting a sub forum to browse.

----------


## Hunterplay

> Was the site hacked and is the download forced upon all of us? Who knows...
> 
> You'll see this in the next episode of "Meh"


lol! Good old JD!

----------


## Subset

gz extension - Ground Zero.

----------


## ramble

this happens to me all the time think i have 45 of these  :Wink:

----------


## trexil

I was having a LOT of wierd issues browsing this site in Chrome, every time I tried to log in it would download Login.php.gz and the page would freeze up. I'm using FF again and no problems at all

----------


## Namor

that's because FireFox > Safari > Opera > Internet Explorer > Google Chrome

----------

